# Bridge collapse in Florida not a mystery to me



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's not hard to see what happened there. The drawings show a tower with cable stays supporting the span. They were not in place, indeed the bridge was not scheduled to be completed until 2019. Cribbing should have been used to support the span until the stays were strung. Perhaps they didn't want to obstruct traffic.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Certainly a major screw up that could have been avoided.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If the drawing is correct and the way the bridge was supposed to be built, then when they placed it on saturday, there ought to have been cribbing or jacks underneath to support the dead load. My guess is there will be manslaughter charges against a number of folks


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> If the drawing is correct and the way the bridge was supposed to be built, then when they placed it on saturday, there ought to have been cribbing or jacks underneath to support the dead load. My guess is there will be manslaughter charges against a number of folks


It won't surprise me if basically nothing comes of it.

A negligence lawsuit will grant the survivors some multi-thousand $$$ payout, . . . company will go out of business, . . . a handful of careers will go by the wayside, . . . all because a bunch of college brained idiots with no common sense were given charge of the install.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ban those deadly assault bridges!.they kill people!.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Any suspension bridge I have ever seen had the cables strung before any part of the span was constructed.

Some should pay for the gross error.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

What he said ^
Cables first, then the deck.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Number I heard was 19M for that state of the art POS. How can anyone justify that much for a stupid foot bridge??


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't really know what to say about this, the bridge was meant to be rapidly put up, in order to avoid disruption. That plan is out the window, since it has disrupted the heck outa things. I am thinking that there are some engineers, who will have their heads on platters, over this.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I just read the construction proposal. Although it is a cable stayed bridge, they were following the planned sequence of construction when it fell. The cables were to be installed almost as the last major item. No mention was made of cribbing. Sounds crazy to me.

The deck was post-tensioned. So the "test" that the media is reporting was also a planned event to tension the deck cables after the deck was in place. They should have stopped the traffic, though, IMO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacksonville TV station is reporting this company has had bad issues in the past.
I'm at work and don't have time to check it out. 
The website main page is www.news4jax.com
For those in the north east, do not look at the local weather.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Marco Rubio reportedly tweeted that the cables were loose and the company had been called to tighten them , the day before the collapse.
The NTSB was at the morning news briefing, and said they don't know what happened.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Many lawyers will end up filthy rich no matter what.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, yes they will.
Someone screwed up, for sure!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

tango said:


> Marco Rubio reportedly tweeted that the cables were loose and the company had been called to tighten them , the day before the collapse.
> The NTSB was at the morning news briefing, and said they don't know what happened.


NTSB is worthless . More of what is the story we are suppose to go with on this one. Just tell us what it is and we will prove it.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

Saw the drawings of the different stages of construction.

With the span in place according to the drawings. There should have been four cribs installed until the suspension is in place. Clearly they were not and traffic was allowed underneath.

A recipe for the disaster that happened. If those cars were not underneath the death toll would have been 0.

Yes, some folks need to go to jail for felony stupid and or lazy and the city official who OK'd the traffic not being stopped needs to join them there. Completely avoidable tragedy.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Just reading the post haven’t done any actual fact checking so this is just shooting from the hip please bear with me. I understand that the government does not work as a corporation does. Otherwise they would be long out of business. At my place with employment as I’m sure many of yours have what we call a walk by line. What are you willing to see and still leave? Are you willing to look over a trip hazard to increase production? The culture we have developed as a management team is a very high standard. If I was to see a safety situation in my department or another it would be my responsibility as the first one to notice to see that it was fixed.

So if little Marco saw this which appears he did. And he was like did at least in part to protect and watch over the public. Shouldn’t he have called someone? I know if I call a maintenance team to fix an issue I have men on the scene within 20 minutes. I would think somebody with the name such as his would be able to have somebody on the scene in no time short.

My point is this it is not Marco’s job to ensure that the bridge is constructed correctly. It is however his job to watch out for Public Safety as it is all of ours. His role is obviously a little bit more than mine. Should he not also have his feet in the fire on this one?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WSVN Channel 7 is one Miami TV station. Their site will give latest reports.
The news on the collapse is moving fast. The latest as of 8:00 PM 3/16 is here, along with sidebar links to related stories:
https://wsvn.com/news/local/compani...strian-bridge-involved-in-previous-accidents/


----------

